# 61 year young women first hand gun.



## freya51 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, i just got my first hand gun. i am a 61 year young widow, , would love feed back, ideas, and advice, i have a Walther PK380.
and yes in April i will be taking a CHL class. i live in Huntsville Texsas. thank you. 
Freya51


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from the Great Northwest, And what did you get?


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome, Freya51 This is the place to find what you are looking for. My advice, practice, practice and be safe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Revolver or semi-automatic? It does matter. Make and model would help.

Caliber of said gun? That matters too.

Overall size of gun (bbl. length or size of frame). Size does matter to some women. :mrgreen:

Anyways, tell us more about the gun and what your intentions are, as far as what plans you have for it. I'm going to assume personal protection.


----------



## freya51 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry, i have a Walther PK380


----------



## freya51 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry i forgot to tell what i got, i got a Walther PK 380


----------



## freya51 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry, Walther PK 380. thank you,


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What do you have?????


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What do you have????


freya51 said:


> Hello, i just got my first hand gun. i am a 61 year young widow, , would love feed back, ideas, and advice, i have a Walther PK380.
> and yes in April i will be taking a CHL class. i live in Huntsville Texsas. thank you.
> Freya51


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you considered a DERINGER?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My former BIL used to have a Walther PPK .380. I'm thinking the PPK is quite a bit different than the PK 380. 

Anyways, he bought it new and wanted me to go with him the first time he shot it and give him some pointers. I did so, and I can honestly say, it was one of the worst handguns I ever had the displeasure of shooting. 

He also was very disappointed with it. The trigger was horrible, the checkered plastic grips were like holding razor blades, and the slide was a bear to get a good grip on to rack. 

All in all.....a horrible handgun.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> My former BIL used to have a Walther PPK .380. I'm thinking the PPK is quite a bit different than the PK 380.
> 
> Anyways, he bought it new and wanted me to go with him the first time he shot it and give him some pointers. I did so, and I can honestly say, it was one of the worst handguns I ever had the displeasure of shooting.
> 
> ...


Well no offense a Walther is known to be a cheap gun. I'm sure after that purchase you learned quickly that when you go cheap, you get crap and regret it. right?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Walther used to have a good reputation, prior to S&W taking them over. Somehow in the process, things got dumbed down and Walther suffered for it. 

The Walther P88 is a very good gun. I wouldn't mind having one at all.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> The Walther P88 is a very good gun. I wouldn't mind having one at all.


Well what you consider is good and what I consider good, obviously is very different.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Well what you consider is good and what I consider good, obviously is very different.


I suspect that our age and experience level is also quite different. :smt002

Here's one for ya: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=330748621


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Not horrible but I like nicer guns.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> Not horrible but I like nicer guns.


Maybe your definition of "nicer guns" doesn't jibe with other people's definition._ You sound ever so slightly condescending, you know?
_
As to Walthers, I've owned an Interarms PPK and a Smith & Wesson PPK/S. I had no complaint about the quality of either of them, but they (at least the older guns) do have a wicked tendency to bite the hand which feeds them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

walther used to be a very good quality make,,did not realize their reputation has gone down


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i always thought Walther = quality. i guess i was mistaken?

granted the only thing i have for a quality measure is a 1940's Spreewerke P38 (Walther contract arm) from WWII and it's a helluva fine piece of machinery.

at one point i was going to pick up a Walther P22 but opted for the Sig Mosquito instead.


but back on topic, welcome freya51! post well and post often, and practice practice practice!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

like I said, some like nicer guns. have you heard of sigs, or beretta to name off a few just the top of my head.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I totally forgot that I own a Walther P22. It's still NIB.

Post by Broondog remined me that I own one.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I did own a Walther P99 for a while...never could get used to the grip, and all of the plastic.


----------

